# Aristocraft manual switch machines



## Greghan2012 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, newbie here. I am trying to locate some aristocraft manual switch machines for my garden railroad. None of my switches are working. I took one apart today and the spring had corroded. I can't seem to find any switches for sale, can anyone point me in the fight direction? Thank you in advance.

Best Wishes,

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The switches are in good supply, 30370, and 30380. I would consider another brand of manual throw. Sunset Valley makes a very nice ground throw.


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, 

How about an over-center spring? Simple and reliable with few moving parts. I believe Totalwrecker had a topic on them recently. Ah, Here it is. Not sure about the specifics of posting links but the topic is 'Low Tech, backsaving, semi-automatic manual switch machine' and can be found in the Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed section. It's about ten posts down at the moment. All you need is a piece of spring wire and there are pictures that show everything. I do not have any experience with Aristocraft switches but I prefer the springs over LGB's manual throw which often were too weak to throw completely. Just push the points over and they stay. 

-Scott


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's the link Scott: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/128180/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

I agree, simple and effective.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Last time I needed springs, I had to call Navin and he mailed them to me. Couldn't locate them on their web site. 
mark


----------

